# Como cambiar el valor de POWER en PROTEUS



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2013)

hola, me podrian ayudar con esto ? no se como cambiar el valor del Terminal POWER en Proteus
si lo mido esta por defecto en 5V, y para conectar un rele necesito el POWER de 5V 
para el circuito y Otro POWER de 12V , al parecer se puede crear otros POWER con el 
valor que uno quiera pero como se hace ? 

gracias!


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola.
En la barra de herramientas al lado izquierdo hay un generador DC que puedes poner cualquier voltaje.
Pero lo que buscas está en "Desing > Configure Power Rails", creas uno nuevo (el nombre y valor son importantes). Para utilizar basta con agregar un termilar Power y en sus propiedades se debe de seleccionar el nombre del nuevo valor.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2013)

hola gracias por la respuesta pero sigue sin funcionar  
creo uno en "Desing > Configure Power Rails"  pero cuando pongo un terminal de POWER en las opciones 
nunca me aparece el que creo , solo me figuran VCC,VDD,VSS que son los que trae por default


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola ilcapo

A La Terminal nombrada POWER se le puede asignar cualquier valor.
Sobre el símbolo, en la hoja de trabajo, date Click con el botón secundario (Derecho) del Mouse y entra a edit Properties, asígnale el valor que deseas en este formato *+*xx*V*, ó *-*xx*V* y presiona el botón *OK.*

Se requiere el signo, el valor y la V.

También con doble click llegas a edit Properties

Desconozco los limites para los valores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2013)

Excelente Mr carlos ahora si funciona 

el error estaba en colocar bien el formato para el valor de la tension +xxV


----------



## LucheXx (Dic 31, 2019)

Disculpen yo añado la fuente y la cambio a +12V pero cuando hago la simulacion el valor que me da es de 2.33V no importa que valor ponga en proteus


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 1, 2020)

Utilizas la referencia a tierra?
Tengo entendido que es importante.
Ademas de qué forma estás midiendo esa tension?


----------

